# Syracuse soda bottles



## ScottBSA (Nov 25, 2012)

I had my family over for Thanksgiving dinner and while I was cooking a turkey outside I brought the House family out of the basement for some fresh air.  I have been gathering them for several years.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 25, 2012)

A different angle.  The one on the right side is an L House and sons.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 25, 2012)

Didn't take the first time.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 25, 2012)

L H is Leonard H House, a son of Louis and C House, Oneida is a brother.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 25, 2012)

The four in the back are all L House, Syracuse.  One is Rochester Glass Works, a couple of them are loop seals with PAT 85 on the bottom.  The weiss beer on the right has a Murphy Brothers lid.  This has been an interesting research study.
 Thanks for looking.

 Scott


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2012)

They look great, I've sold a few over the last couple of years...


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 25, 2012)

They look very good in the fresh air.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 26, 2012)

Sweet!

 PD


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 27, 2012)

you gotta love the locals..


----------

